# Spiele mit Antike - Atmosphäre



## repe (16. August 2015)

*Spiele mit Antike - Atmosphäre*

hey!

ich suche ein paar spiele, die zeitlich in der antike, vorzugsweise griechische/römische kultur, spielen. außer die total war spiele und die caesar-reihe fällt mir gar nix ein. echt fein wäre ein rpg oder adventure. hat jmd tipps? 

danke und lg!


----------



## TheOnLY (16. August 2015)

*AW: Spiele mit Antike - Atmosphäre*

spontan fällt mir da auch nur noch ryse son of rome ein


----------



## sh4sta (16. August 2015)

*AW: Spiele mit Antike - Atmosphäre*

Titan Quest isn RPG ala Diablo, welches verschiedene Kulturen aufgreift. Dann wäre da noch Ryse Sons of Rome. Selber nicht gespielt...fällt aber eher in die Kategorie Action Adventure? Aufjedenfall ne Art God of War(PS3), wo wir bei den Griechen wären ;p
Als RTS hätte ich noch Age of Mythology im Angebot^^

greetz


----------



## bofferbrauer (16. August 2015)

*AW: Spiele mit Antike - Atmosphäre*

Age of Decadence könnte ich noch anbieten. Iist ein RPG in einer Fantasy Version des Römischen Reiches, komplett mit Ausrüstung aus jener Ära: Allerdings noch early access auf Steam, dafür gibt es aber auch eine gratis Demo für Entscheidungsschwierige: The Age of Decadence on Steam

Und natürlich noch das erste Age of Empires, ist allerdings weder RPG noch Adventure


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (16. August 2015)

*AW: Spiele mit Antike - Atmosphäre*

So ein Spiel wie Kingdom Come  in der Antike wär schon geil. 
Wird es aber leider wahrscheinlich nie geben.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (16. August 2015)

*AW: Spiele mit Antike - Atmosphäre*

Ist zwar eher ein Aufbauspiel, habe aber als Kind sooo viele Stunden mit Herrscher des Olymp – Zeus verbracht, das war nicht mehr gesund^^

Neben Sim City 4 mein liebstes Städteaufbauspiel.

edit: Holy shit, hab ich einen Nostalgie flashback! Habs mir jetzt direkt bei gog gleich wieder gekauft, weil ich die CD wohl nicht mehr hab xD


----------



## Nightslaver (16. August 2015)

*AW: Spiele mit Antike - Atmosphäre*



repe schrieb:


> hey!
> 
> ich suche ein paar spiele, die zeitlich in der antike, vorzugsweise griechische/römische kultur, spielen. außer die total war spiele und die caesar-reihe fällt mir gar nix ein. echt fein wäre ein rpg oder adventure. hat jmd tipps?
> 
> danke und lg!



*Zeus - Herrscher des Olymp:* Ehnlich wie die Cesar-Spiele, aber mit mehr Schwerpunkt auf die griechischer Mythologie was Helden und Monster angeht.
*Pharao - Herrscher des Nil: *Auch wie die Cesar-Spiele, nur mit Ägyptern.
*Der erste Kaiser:* Ebenfalls im Stil von Cesar, aber spielt in der chinesischen Antike.
*Titan Quest*: Hack & Slay im Stil von Diablo, aber teils komplexer da unter anderem Kombinationen aus 2 Klassen möglich sind. Spielt unter anderen in Gebieten des antiken Griechenlands, Ägypten, China und der griechischen Unterwelt, dem Hades. Meiner Meinung nach sogar noch besser gewesen als Diablo, leider nicht so erfolgreich geworden wie selbiges. 
*Grand Ages: Rome:* Spiel wie der Name vermuten lässt im antiken Rom und versucht dabei das Spielprinzip von Die Sielder und der Anno-Reihe zu verbinden, mehr kann ich selbst dazu nicht sagen, da nie gespielt.
*Civcity Rome*: Nicht selber gespielt, scheint aber vom Spielprinzip der Cesar-Reihe ehnlich zu sein.
*Mount & Blade Warband*: Eigentlich ein Spiel das ehr im Mittelalter angesiedelt ist, gibt aber 2 recht umfangreiche Mods dafür die das Spiel ins antike Rom hiefen (Rome At War2 und March of Rome).
*Jade Empire:* Ein etwas ungewöhnliches Martial-Arts ARPG von Bioware das vom Setting und der Geschichte im antiken China angesiedelt ist und viel die dortige Mythologie aufgreift. 
*Ryse Son of Rome:* Schlauch-Shooter der in der Antike des alten Roms angesiedelt ist, über die Qualität des Spiels scheiden sich jedoch die Geister.  
*Age of Empires 1*: So du es noch nicht kennst ist ein RTS das in der Antike angesiedelt war.
*0.A.D*: Ebenfalls ein RTS das im Stil von Age of Empires, aber ein open source Projekt, hat ebenfalls die Antike zum Vorbild, allerdings ist das Spiel noch weit davon entfernt ein so "rundes" Produkt wie Age of Empires zu sein, aber spielbar ist es und im MP gegen andere Leute macht es schon durchaus Laune.
*Rise of Nations 1:* Ein RTS das Elemente aus Age of Empires und Civilization verbindet. Die Spanne des Spiels reicht dabei von Ende der Eisenzeit bis zur Postmoderne. Begrenzt man in den Einstellungen die Epochen ist aber auch ein Spielen nur im Bereich der Antike möglich.

Das dürften fast alle Spiele sein die die Antike abdecken, zumindest fällt mir nicht viel mehr ein...


----------



## bofferbrauer (16. August 2015)

*AW: Spiele mit Antike - Atmosphäre*

King of Dragon Pass hatte ich total vergessen. Eher Gallier, Germanen und andere Barbaren anstatt Römer, aber ansonsten passts


----------



## NerdFlanders (16. August 2015)

*AW: Spiele mit Antike - Atmosphäre*

Total War: Rome 1 & 2
Apotheon (Griechisches Castlevania)
Age of Empires 1 & 2 (besonders Teil 1)
Rock of Ages (Antikes Towerdefense Bowling, sehr schräg und cool)

@  Nightslaver: Schöne Liste


----------



## bofferbrauer (16. August 2015)

*AW: Spiele mit Antike - Atmosphäre*

Rein theoretisch würde auch noch jedes Dynasty Warriors bzw. Romance of the Three Kingdoms in diese Ära passen, aber ich denke nicht dass dies so sehr dem Ziel entspricht


----------



## repe (17. August 2015)

*AW: Spiele mit Antike - Atmosphäre*

Hey!

Supi, da kommen doch einige Sachen zusammen.  AoE kannte ich natürlich auch schon, das ist aber schon eeeewig her. Zeus - Herrscher des Olymp sieht mal gut aus. Die Liste von Night guck ich mir mal auch genauer an 

Danke!


----------



## taks (17. August 2015)

*AW: Spiele mit Antike - Atmosphäre*

Wenns auch Strategie sein darf wäre da noch Empire Earth (Der erste Teil). 
Hat zwar noch mehr Epochen, aber gibt da 2 oder 3 Epochen aus der Antike.


----------



## Porsche2000 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Spiele mit Antike - Atmosphäre*

Indiana Jones und der Turm von Babel. Sowieso das beste Adventure. Die Locations sind aber sehr unterschiedlich. Spielen tut es 1947, aber vom antiken Peru oder den Pyramiden von Meroe bis hin zu Sci-Fi-Szenarien ist alles dabei!

Gothic auch sehr gotisch, antike, rau und düster.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. August 2015)

*AW: Spiele mit Antike - Atmosphäre*



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Gothic auch sehr gotisch, antike, rau und düster.



Gothic ist alles mögliche, aber 2 Dinge mit Sicherheit nicht gotisch und und antik!
Weißt du überhaupt was die Gotik ist?
 Bitte hör auf auf hier wieder so eine Käse zu erzählen, wie du es immer machst wen es um Gothic geht...


----------



## Kinguin (20. August 2015)

*AW: Spiele mit Antike - Atmosphäre*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> *Ryse Son of Rome:* Schlauch-Shooter der in der Antike des alten Roms angesiedelt ist, über die Qualität des Spiels scheiden sich jedoch die Geister.



Schlauchshooter ?Das war ein lineares Action Adventure,wenn auch ein ziemlich langweiliges Spiel imo.
Wenn ich so darüber nachdenke kenne ich nicht viele Spiele in dem Setting,deine Liste ist da schon recht ausführlich.^^
Allerdings kenne ich davon auch nur Jade Empire und Titan Quest  
Ansonsten fiele mir noch GoW ein,aber das gibt es nicht auf dem PC.Oder eventuell wäre Age of Mythology etwas für den TE ?


----------



## turbosnake (20. August 2015)

*AW: Spiele mit Antike - Atmosphäre*

Kinder des Nils
Prince of Persia
Könnte man  auch unter Antike verbuchen.


----------

